# Chinese Takeaway



## mum2westiesGill (Aug 13, 2017)

Hi, 

Does anybody know how many carbs there would be in

1. Chicken & sweetcorn soup
2. Chicken foo young

Tia


----------



## Vicsetter (Aug 13, 2017)

According to : https://recipes.sparkpeople.com/recipe-calories.asp?recipe=1400808 , it's 18g in the soup, but it will depend on who makes it, most of the carbs will come from the thickening agent.
chicken foo yung : http://recipeofhealth.com/nutrition-calories/chicken-egg-foo-yung-9615rb about 4-5g but again it depends who makes it.


----------



## mum2westiesGill (Aug 13, 2017)

Thank you Vicsetter


----------



## PinkGrapefruit (Aug 14, 2017)

Sweet corn spikes me a huge amount, especially in soup.

Fu Young is a good one to get as it must be one of the least carb dishes on the menu.

I enjoy chicken with Ginger and spring onion at my local. their chilli ribs are good too. 

Not had any for two or three months now...


----------



## mum2westiesGill (Aug 15, 2017)

Does anybody know how many carbs there would be in chicken and noodle soup from a chinese takeaway?


----------



## PinkGrapefruit (Aug 15, 2017)

mum2westiesGill said:


> Does anybody know how many carbs there would be in chicken and noodle soup from a chinese takeaway?


Quite high because of the egg noodles.

It's a bit of a "how long is a piece of noodle" question, but ball park, including the soup stock I would be guesstimating at least 35g carbs per portion.

http://www.carb-counter.net/cereal-grains-pasta/2169


----------



## Wirrallass (Aug 15, 2017)

Hi - it might be a good idea if you purchased the book CARB & CALORIE COUNTER - Amazon approx £10. It has 1700 coloured illustrations with info of how many carbs are in particular food. I find my copy very helpful.


It also has a section of what to eat when dining out.


----------



## PinkGrapefruit (Aug 15, 2017)

What a great book!


----------



## Wirrallass (Aug 15, 2017)

PinkGrapefruit said:


> What a great book!


You're so right PinkGrapefruit it is a great book. My eldest gave a copy to me & I refer to it quite a lot particularly if I'm trying out food that i haven't tried before. Then its the testing game 2hrs after consuming the same to determine what effect, if any, it has had on my bgl.


----------



## mum2westiesGill (Aug 19, 2017)

Thank you wirralass I do have the book & I also have the app on my phone


----------



## mum2westiesGill (Aug 19, 2017)

So it's Saturday & it's chinese takeaway night for us so this week I'm thinking of having chicken & noodle soup which from last week & thanks to Vicsetter I know roughly what the carbs are but I'm thinking of having chicken chow mein tonight so should I weigh it out & go with beef chow mein on carbs & cals? I don't usually eat chinese all in one go I have it in small portions until I feel full & can't eat anymore


----------



## Wirrallass (Aug 19, 2017)

mum2westiesGill said:


> So it's Saturday & it's chinese takeaway night for us so this week I'm thinking of having chicken & noodle soup which from last week & thanks to Vicsetter I know roughly what the carbs are but I'm thinking of having chicken chow mein tonight so should I weigh it out & go with beef chow mein on carbs & cals? I don't usually eat chinese all in one go I have it in small portions until I feel full & can't eat anymore


Decisions decisions   mum2 - you choose according to the taste buds


----------

